# Ubuntu 10.10 Raid 0 Help



## alexsubri (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey guy's. Little did I know that people who had raid 0 HDD's have to install Ubuntu Alternative Download. I am reading from Here & Here and I have to do some terminal work. I want to know if anybody had any other alternative so I can install it easier. Whenever I installed it, it would reach around 90% and fail. I looked it up and found my links I gave. So, should I just run the alternate installer and from command 
	
	



```
# update-grub
    # grub-install your-RAID-0-device
    # exit
```
 ?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 6, 2011)

you shouldnt have to do anything if you use the alt disc. make sure you setup the raid in bios first and then run the alt install.


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 6, 2011)

Shit I didn't do that


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 6, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> you shouldnt have to do anything if you use the alt disc. make sure you setup the raid in bios first and then run the alt install.



I was able to get into the desktop after a few errors. But, I just realized I made my partition 500mb! I had 1 TB running in Raid 0 . Now I have several partitions that are active but not showing on My Computer  uggghhh I am going to have to backtrack here...Can I merge all my partition drives so I can have it back at 1 TB, it says 800 GB free and other partition mixed in there. 

edit: okay I deleted everything now it's time to reinstall. I got my 931 GB back.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 6, 2011)

yea if you screw up it is easiest to just start over.


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 6, 2011)

okay, before I go and reinstall Ubuntu, what command i type or use to enable Ubuntu on my Raid 0? I keep getting errors


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 6, 2011)

first if you are starting over then you need to redo your raid. then use the alt disc.


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 6, 2011)

I have my 1 TB Drive back. How do I enable RAID 0 for Ubuntu (It's already Raid 0 on Windows)

I downloaded the alternative one and how do I get here?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 6, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> I have my 1 TB Drive back. How do I enable RAID 0 for Ubuntu (It's already Raid 0 on Windows)



if you set up raid 0 in bios then you should be able to set it up like normal using the alt disc.


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 6, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> if you set up raid 0 in bios then you should be able to set it up like normal using the alt disc.



Correct, but it keeps giving me an error after it goes through the GRUB part while it's installing.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 6, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> Correct, but it keeps giving me an error after it goes through the GRUB part while it's installing.



what does the error say?


----------



## alexsubri (Feb 7, 2011)

/facepalm!!

Ugh, I guess Linux doesn't like me anymore's. I had no luck before and then I had to reformat and partition my 2nd RAID 0 Array like three times. On top of that, I moved my ATI Flash [ USB STICK ] which had 5850 Bios, other tools in the new RAID 0 Array. I was dumb enough to not save it elsewhere. I lost all my information from the USB Stick. On top of that now my USB Stick doesn't work because I flashed the hell out of it, it was a cheap one for like $5. I am just going to spend $30 on a USB HDD and run it for Linux only. I feel retarted. 

I appreciated the help Rhino, you can close this thread now.

For those who needed help on this problem, go here . This video will show you how to install Ubuntu on a Raid 0 Array.


----------

